# New breeding loft



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Remember the nest boxes that my husband was building? Well, we got them put up last week but I forgot the camera. Had to go back today to do some minor stuff and I remembered the camera! So, here's the loft, boxes, etc...

This is the loft. It's a 8 X 12. The guy it belongs to actually put up the loft. Everett just did the inside work.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=4&pictureid=3114
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=4&pictureid=3116

Here's the nest boxes installed.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=4&pictureid=3111

Here's the hens side with perches only.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=4&pictureid=3108

Now, here's the really cool part and it was hard to get pictures of because I didn't have enough room to get a good angle. There's a wall separating the hens and cocks, BUT, the wall is hinged and folds up like an accordian, so that during breeding, it can be folded against the back wall on the end and the breeders can have the whole loft. Then when it's time to separate them, the wall unfolds and the hens go back to their side and the cocks stay with the boxes. Each side has an aviary and a window to let in light. Pretty cool stuff.

This is taken from the hens side with the wall in place.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=4&pictureid=3107

This is on the cocks side, looking into the hens side with the wall in place......looking through the door.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=4&pictureid=3115

And this is with the wall folded back and whole loft opened.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=4&pictureid=3110


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

That is really nice I wish I had a separate loft for my breeders. I am going to section my loft off for them but things would be so much easier having another loft. No room here.

Anyways it looks great I am sure the birds and you will enjoy it.


----------



## DrElectron (Sep 19, 2008)

*Great Ideas...*


Thanks for the pictures and explanation of the divider wall... That is turning out really nice...

Dad told me to keep my eyes open and I might learn something...  Well, your threads on this nest box project have really helped me in the planning and execution of mine...

Thanks to you Renee and your "Spousal Unit" for all the great ideas !!!

Keep-em-Flying...

Dr.E...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks Grim and DR. E........
Grim....the loft isn't mine. It's one of our club members. He built it last year and used it to breed out of, but had MAJOR problems with his babies. The loft was dark and humid and the boxes he used were awful...............so my husband told him if he would gut the inside that he would help him get some decent boxes to breed out of. Everett added two windows, built and installed the two aviaries and of course did the inside boxes, perches, etc.........I've written down a medication plan for the guy, when to turn on the lights, when to put his breeders together...........hopefully he'll do much better this year. He's SO into the birds and gets so excited about the races, but just needs some help and direction. It's been a long time since I saw someone as enthusiastic about this sport. Just wished we lived closer so I could check on him once in a while. He's over an hour away, so we can't just run by his house on a whim.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Good work...*

...I'm wondering how the inside going to look like with the nestboxes installed...Is Martinsville somewhere in NY state ? Ha Ha Ha LL...Why you moved so far, I need help here once in awhile specially building stuff, you know...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you know what he put on the floor? it looks painted gray....i like it...simple and nice and airy with natural light....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> do you know what he put on the floor? it looks painted gray....i like it...simple and nice and airy with natural light....


A gray oil based deck/porch paint from Lowes. Same thing we put on our floor.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> A gray oil based deck/porch paint from Lowes. Same thing we put on our floor.


thanks.....


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Looking very nice and spacious!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is really nice. The nest boxes look great. I absolutely love that wall. Where did he ever get that idea? Thanks for the tour. Very interesting. He is very lucky to have your help and input.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> That is really nice. The nest boxes look great. I absolutely love that wall. Where did he ever get that idea? Thanks for the tour. Very interesting. He is very lucky to have your help and input.


Who knows where he comes up with these things? He's had SO MANY good ideas since we built OUR loft..............


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Renee,

That is a beautiful loft. Your husband is one good carpenter. I love the folding wall. I created a loft divider by using sliding screens, sort of like shoji screens made of a simple frame and plastic window screen. The down side of that is that we had to create tracks in the floor for the the screens to slide back and forth, but it works pretty well when I need to separate birds. I think I like the folding wall better.

Margaret


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

I once had fly pens like that and change them because the hawks like to sit on top of them and watch the birds on the inside of the loft and that makes the birds crazy and scared. I angle mine and the hawks can't hang on anymore.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SODOVESFORLOVE said:


> I once had fly pens like that and change them because the hawks like to sit on top of them and watch the birds on the inside of the loft and that makes the birds crazy and scared. I angle mine and the hawks can't hang on anymore.


Well, that's if you have a hawk problem.  All of our aviaries are built like the ones on this loft and although I do have an occasional hawk pass through, I don't have a hawk "problem" like most say they do. A covered aviary sort of defeats the purpose I think. Cuts down on some of the sunshine they can get and the rain water doesn't fall through as easily as with a wired top aviary.
Every body has their own ideas and ways of doing things I guess.


----------



## murray (Jan 2, 2009)

What board did you use on the walls and can it be left unpainted.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Justice543 said:


> Can you send me the drawings


I don't have an plans for these boxes or the wall. Everett just builds stuff on a whim out of his head...........LOL


----------

